# رسالة لكل مهندسين الكيمياء.........انا اتندم لدراسة الهندسة الكيميائية



## مهند السعدي (27 يونيو 2008)

اولا السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا مهندس كيميائي للاسف ولولا انا حالف قسم المهنة لحكيت اكثر من هيك
خريج جامعة النجاح الوطنية الي ما شاء الله كل سنة تتحفنا بقسم هندسة جديد للدولة العتيدة الي انباعت والباقي بنفاوض فيه على كرامتنا

تعبت وانا ابحث عن عمل وكلو على الفاضي

ناس ما بتعرف شو يعيني هندسة كيميائية وللاسف مثقفين
ناس ماعندو استعداد يوظف مهندسين من اجل يوفر رواتب

قدمت الاوراق بالخارج بالامارات وقطر والسعودية وكلو على الفاضي لانو الاولية للمواطن بس ببلادنا فلسطين المواطن ما الو اشي

مشان هيك ابنصح اي واحد بدرس هندسة انو ما يتخصص هندسة كيميائية بكدي ضحك على بعض

يروح يدرس هندسة مدنية بس بكدي راحة البال والشغل المتوفر 

سامحوني هذه الحقيقية الي يجب نعرفها وما نكابر على بعض

انا اسف جدا ..................... المهندس مهند السعدي(فلسطين)


----------



## الكيميائي النابلسي (27 يونيو 2008)

اهلا وسهلا .. الله يقويك سيدي .. 

ما الك الا التربية التعليم .. انا قدمت الها وجبت الاول على نابلس .. 

يعني في النهاية .. معلم !!

لو أني بلشت من الأول كيمياء .. صرت ملتحق ببرنامج الدكتوراه !!!

الحمد لله على كل حال.. 

لكن هل انت خريج جامعة النجاح ؟ وأي دفعة ؟


----------



## freedom lover (29 يونيو 2008)

والله وأنا كمان غلطة وندمان عليها


----------



## albelushi010 (29 يونيو 2008)

بإذن الله راح تنفتح في وجهك مجالات الهندسة الكيميائية كثيرة وفكر وإصبر وإجتهد ولاتتكاسل وبإذن الله الرزق جاي ،،


----------



## ammar5173 (30 يونيو 2008)

والله لو داخلين هندسة مدنية كان هوايــــــــــــــــــــــــــة احسن وحتى اسهل (بالدراسة وبالعمل ) وخاصة بدول الخليج:3:


----------



## الرئيس (3 يوليو 2008)

لا تندم 
الله اختار لك القسم وأصبح قدر واقع 
الرجل هو الذي يواجه 
ورح تخبرني بألأيام أنو هذا ما ينفعك وعدا ذلك يضرك 
بس اسأل عن دينك حل فاتك القطر ولا 
أخوك يحيى خنجرلي


----------



## سلام الخزاعي (3 يوليو 2008)

كل اقسام الهندسة التي تعتمد على وزارات الدولة في التعيين يكون فيها التعيين صعوبة وخصوصا في الدول الغير نفطية التي لا تستطيع ان توفر شركات لاستخراج النفط واخرى للصناعات النفطية . لذالك ترى قسم الهندسة الكيماوية من الاقسام التي يعاني الدارس فيها من عملية التعيين لانه لا يوجد فيها مجال للعمل خارج الاطار الحكومي ، لذا فبالنسبة للاخوة الفلسطينين لا اعتقد انهم يستفيدوا كثيرا من القسم الكيماوي ، لكني وفي الوقت نفسه اعجب عليهم لماذا يختارون القسم الكيماوي وهم خارج بلادهم حيث كان العديد منهم عندما ياتون للعراق للدراسة يختاروا الكيماوي


----------



## eng.majad (5 يوليو 2008)

الله يرزقك بالوظيفه انشاء الله بس خل ايمانك بالله قوي
وبعدين انت دامك مهندس صدقني قادر تشتغل في مجال 
غير مجال الهندسة الكيميائية يعني قادر تشتغل في safty ,quality,production
وحتى في المبيعات والتسويق تقدر انشاء الله تبدع فيها يعني مجالات الهندسه بشكل عام كثيره
بس يبغالك اطور من المهارات عندك مثل مهارة اللغ الانجليزيه ومهارت الاتصال لانها هي المهارات المطلوبه توفرها بالمهندسين 
والله يوفقك 

أخوك م/ماجد


----------



## ابو امل العراقي (9 يوليو 2008)

انا ايضا مهندس كيمياوي من العراق 
لكن صدقني يا اخي ان المشكلة ليست بالقسم انما المشكلة بالحكومات العميلة والجاهلة والبعيدة كل البعد عما تتغنى به من التكنوقراط 
فالعراق بلد نفطي ونحن اخوانك المهندسين الكيمياويين نعاني من نفس المشكلة فلا يوجد تعيين لمهندس كيمياوي في بلد النفط !!!!!
ولكن اقول لك اصبر عسى الله ان يرحمنا ولنسعى بمقدار جهدنا .
على المرء ان يسعى بمقدار جهده وليس عليه ان يكون موفقا 
تحياتي لك ..


----------



## سنين ضايعه (1 أغسطس 2008)

انا ارى ان الهندسه الكيميائيه من افضل الدراسات فى مجال الهندسه
ومن الممكن ان تفتح لك المجال لمشاريع صغيره من غير تكلفه
فقط تعتمد على الخبره والرغبه فى التطور
بالتوفيق


----------



## الكيميائي مصطفى (1 أغسطس 2008)

عزيزي يجب ان تثق بقسمك فأنا افتخر اني مهندس كيمياوي وعراقي نستطيع العمل في وزارة النفط والصناعة والصحة وممكن جدا(المهندس الكيميائي العمود الفقري للصناعة)ولوما احنه ماصار الاحتباس الحراري(من وره صناعاتنه)فلولا المهندس الكيمياوي لما تقدمت البشرية!!!!!


----------



## احمد الاسدي (1 أغسطس 2008)

عندما نتحدث عن علم الهندسه الكيميائيه كعلم فلا شك بانه من اهم تخصصات الهندسه وهي شهاده محترمة وتدرس بطريقه صحيحه في البلاد الغربيه اما بالنسبه لواقعنافي دولنا العربيه فالحمد لله نادرا ماتجد احد يعرف ماهي اساسا و اعتقد اننا ندرسها بطريقه خاطئه اما و بعد ان درسنا فهذا قدرنا اما ان نعاود الدراسه من جديد لهندسه اخرى و اما ان نرضى بنصيبنا و نحاول التفكير بطرق لايجاد عمل مناسبه


----------



## نجرو555 (1 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ الفاضل لك التحيه اولا كل الاقسام في جميع الهندسه تحتاج الصبرومصباره واتمني ان تصبر وربما كما تزعم عن الهندسة المدنيه ان تدرسها وايضا تبتلي بعدم الشغل فليك بعدم السخط واشد الناس بلا الانبياء فالامثل وعسى ان تكرهو شى وهو خيرا لكم


----------



## أبوالنيف (2 أغسطس 2008)

اخوي الدنيا قسمة ونصيب والله يكون في عونك ويرزقك بأحسن وظيفة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## على منصورى (2 أغسطس 2008)

الاخوة الاكارم صدقونى هذه مشكلة فى معظم الوطن العربى ولكن عسى ان يجعل الله من بعد العسر يسرا ولا تقل لو انى فعلت كزا كان كزا ولكن قدر الله وماشاء الله فعل .


----------



## محمد ابو شرف (14 أغسطس 2008)

*والله ما كنت اعرف*

شكرا ع النصيحه مع انها ما بتنفع في هذا الوقت لاني تقريبا خريج ومن جامعتك "النجاح" 
ان شاء الله انك بتشتغل


----------



## المهندس 2627 (14 أغسطس 2008)

*السلام*

السلام
انا حقيقة اشكرك لانك عبرت عن شعورك
في البداية الوظيفة توفيق من الله 
وانت لم يحالفك الحظ
واتمنا لك التوفيق

وشكرا​


----------



## REACTOR (14 أغسطس 2008)

العنوان مستفزني من فترة و مش عايز ارد علية المهم انتة اللي جيبتة لنفسك

ما تتندمش و روح اتعلم صنعة تانية ممكن تفيدك 

المهندس الكيميائي بلا فخر هو قلب اي مصنع يختص بالصناعات الكيميائية و هي اكثر الصناعات المتاحة فأنت تصمم الوحدات و تختار المعدات و تشرف على مهندسي الكهرباء و الميكانيكا اثناء التركيب اسمحلي انت ممكن تبني اي مصنع و تحضر اي تركيبة التخصصات الاخرى لا تستطيع بالعكس انت درست ميكانيكا و مبادئ كهرباء و تحكم بالاضافة للكيمياء اللي هي اساسك اللي ما يعرفهاش التخصصات الاخرى 

مستني حد يجي يقعدك على الكرسي و يقولك اتفضل يا باشا .........ما تجيش هنا تعيط وروح شوف واسطة و اسرق حق حد غيرك يا اما تعافر في الصخر و تأكد لكل مجتهد نصيب 

ربنا يسهل و افضى و حيكون موضوع مفصل اكثر


----------



## abuomar4 (28 مارس 2014)

انا ابحث عن مهندس كيميائي داخل السعودية يعمل تركيبات كيميائية مادتها الاساسية الكيروسين كمنظفات او غيره من المواد
وان كان خارج السعودية يعمل التركيبه ويرسلها واتعابه تتحول له .


----------



## محمود فتحى حماد (28 مارس 2014)

لن ادعى الحكمه مع ان عمرى يسمح بذلك ولكن منذ الصغر قرأت هذه المقوله ( دائما سور حديقة الجيران أفضل من سور حديقتنا )- وكانت هذة المقوله - تقف دائما حائلا بينى وبين الاحباط عندما اسأل نفسى (فى الماضى) مثلك - هل اخترت التخصص المناسب- ام تخصص غيرى كان هو الرائع - وكان الاجدى- لن اطيل والباقى معروف.


----------



## alkam3 (5 أبريل 2014)

نااااااااااادم ايضا.. الهندسة الكيميائية هندسة ناجحة في الخارج.. أما في الدول العربية للي عندهم خبرة فقططط...


----------

